# Houston trip



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2017)

Barring any weather or other obstacles we are Texas bound at end of Oct. October 28 Saturday is best day to get together. Dan our son lives just south of downtown. Somebody pick a spot to meet, I have no clue. Make it convienient for group. I can put into phone and find. If you have a wood request put it here. I will try to picture and fill any request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2017)

If it's Saturday I can't make it. I will be about 4 hours away at a Show. Hopefully I can trust Wendell to get some wood for me! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> If it's Saturday I can't make it. I will be about 4 hours away at a Show. Hopefully I can trust Wendell to get some wood for me! Tony


If it is better for everybody it could be sunday 29. No matter to me. You guys decide.


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2017)

@El Guapo or @chippin-in would probably be the best ones to pick a spot. 
I don't want to be the reason your plans change Mike, if Saturday is better do that. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> @El Guapo or @chippin-in would probably be the best ones to pick a spot.
> I don't want to be the reason your plans change Mike, if Saturday is better do that. Tony


Tony, really either work the same. The more the merrier.


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Tony, really either work the same. The more the merrier.



I would certainly like to be there, you would be the oldest human I have ever personally met! 

I'm doing a show in Waxahachie that Saturday which is closer to Dallas. My plan was to either go straight to Houston Sunday morning or drive home and ride with Wendell. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 14, 2017)

I should be available Saturday or Sunday for the meet up. Mike I will send you my wood request in short order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sorry fellas....I can't make it.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 14, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Sorry fellas....I can't make it.....


Boo Hiss

I'm going to be there, wherever it is, so let me know. I would love peppermill stuff in large sizes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 15, 2017)

There is a slim chance that Crystal and I will be driving up to Oklahoma for the OU/TTU game that weekend, but if we don't go to OK, I'm definitely in! I don't know that I have any custom requests for wood... I just want first dibs on anything you bring for Tony!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> There is a slim chance that Crystal and I will be driving up to Oklahoma for the OU/TTU game that weekend, but if we don't go to OK, I'm definitely in! I don't know that I have any custom requests for wood... I just want first dibs on anything you bring for Tony!


I hope it works out but either way Tony's stuff is yours- he likes bein mean to the

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> There is a slim chance that Crystal and I will be driving up to Oklahoma for the OU/TTU game that weekend, but if we don't go to OK, I'm definitely in! I don't know that I have any custom requests for wood... I just want first dibs on anything you bring for Tony!



If y'all go to OK you need to stop by the TCR festival and let me see that cute baby girl of yours! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I hope it works out but either way Tony's stuff is yours- he likes bein mean to the



I don't worry, @woodman6415 got my back! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll be there .. bringing a friend from my turning club .. hope @Tony can ride with us .. as for as sizes .. anything 9" to 10" by 2" to 2 1/2" thick for platters .. then any size blanks for turning .. as far as species anything other than mesquite..

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

I can tell you that George, the guy going with Wendell, is hoping to get some 11" at least 6/4 FBE from you. He got some from Kevin at SWAT last year and loved it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> I can tell you that George, the guy going with Wendell, is hoping to get some 11" at least 6/4 FBE from you. He got some from Kevin at SWAT last year and loved it. Tony


11x 1.5 x1.5 ? easy


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> 11x 1.5 x1.5 ? easy



No, sorry. 11" square by 1-1/2" thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> No, sorry. 11" square by 1-1/2" thick.


I will try- my fbe is not like Kevin's I have lots of figure- but it has lots of cracks and rot making big pieces elusive.


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I will try- my fbe is not like Kevin's I have lots of figure- but it has lots of cracks and rot making big pieces elusive.



We all understand. If you got it Great, if not, not a big deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2017)

I would like some minimum 1" square pieces on up. I make everything from ceiling fan pulls, stoppers, bowls, etc. If you've got scraps I'll take those on up to blank sizes, just pretty stuff. I'd also like walnut and maple, plain clear boards at least 7" wide, 5/4. If you've got a 6' board of each that would be awesome. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> I would like some minimum 1" square pieces on up. I make everything from ceiling fan pulls, stoppers, bowls, etc. If you've got scraps I'll take those on up to blank sizes, just pretty stuff. I'd also like walnut and maple, plain clear boards at least 7" wide, 5/4. If you've got a 6' board of each that would be awesome. Tony



Got it


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> I would like some minimum 1" square pieces on up. I make everything from ceiling fan pulls, stoppers, bowls, etc. If you've got scraps I'll take those on up to blank sizes, just pretty stuff. I'd also like walnut and maple, plain clear boards at least 7" wide, 5/4. If you've got a 6' board of each that would be awesome. Tony


That sounds like a trailer load all by itself .. greedy little Greek

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Sep 19, 2017)

Man! i need to visit other forum areas more often.
I don't need any wood, but can bring some 'skeet.
Sure would like to meet up with y'all.
Hopefully won't have much going on that weekend-- a little outa range of my HF crystal ball.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2017)

@David Hill 
Yes I know that crystal ball thing- Mine just got very cloudy-maybe a little stormy- Not quite sure yet but issue with my mother may put a stop to this trip at this time. Will know more next week. Nothing bad just disruptive...

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2017)

@Mike1950 How is your mom? Are you still planning on coming down? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 How is your mom? Are you still planning on coming down? Tony



Mom is 87 and healthy. Just at the problematic stage in life. Makes it difficult to leave for extended periods. We have decided not to go. She is happy about that. Kathie decided it is better to keep the peace. Me... gr

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Mom is 87 and healthy. Just at the problematic stage in life. Makes it difficult to leave for extended periods. We have decided not to go. She is happy about that. Kathie decided it is better to keep the peace. Me... gr



I get it, but that's a shame. I was looking forward to meeting you! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> I get it, but that's a shame. I was looking forward to meeting you! Tony



Oh, i will be coming to Houston. Just will go about it a different way. We went through a similar thing with Kathie's dad. Warn her family ahead of time that we were going and it was insanity. Let our kids know just in case of emergency and it was peaceful. :(


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2017)

Be sure and let us know when! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2017)

Tony said:


> Be sure and let us know when! Tony


Oh i will.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 15, 2017)

Lemme know!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

